# Tonsillitis and amoxicillin?



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi there,

Will try to keep this short: last week(tues) I was really unwell with sore throat, my ears were a bit red and my head was just killing me.  Took paracetamol but it didn't touch the pain!!  Ended up at the GP who prescribed me amoxicilin 250mg I think and said to take it for at least 5 days as I had a slight temp with it.  Took 2 days and as I started to feel better stopped them!!  Bad I know    Went to work today and started feeling exactly the same as last week as well as very shivery and all my body ache; back to the gp who said slight temp again and he thinks I've got tonsillitis(sp?) and has told me to start a new course of the same but this time to make sure I take the course for 5 days which trust me I will this time as I really feel like I can just about type this let alone look after my 9 months old and 5 yr old!!  Anyway, just to ask if baby (I'm nearly 17 weeks pregnant by the way) will be alright with all this paracetamol and antibiotics and can tonsillitis affect him/her in anyway?  Thank you for the wonderful work you do  

Sam xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, both those are safe to take, and as it reduces the core temperature of your body, it increases the safety of your baby.  The tonsilitis won't affect baby, apart from it bringing your temperature up too much, although, as I said, the paracetamol and antibiotics will help with that.

Hope you feel better soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for your reassurance Emilycaitlin 

Sam xx


----------

